
In pursuit of Otama's tone (2017) - qrohlf
http://www.windytan.com/2017/11/in-pursuit-of-otamas-tone.html
======
js2
Tip: scroll to the bottom of the article and click play on the embedded video
so you can listen to the song composed with the synthesized Otama while
reading the article.

Also, for those wondering what the heck an Otama is, it's a toy music
synthesizer:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otamatone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otamatone)

~~~
StavrosK
(It's called an "Otamatone")

------
travbrack
A youtuber I follow does an amazing job recreating video game songs by
overdubbing otamatones together:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q02ADmCKH7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q02ADmCKH7w)

------
panic
If you want to hear more of what this thing sounds like, "TheRealSullyG" on
YouTube has produced some pretty great covers of songs using multi-tracked
Otamatones: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk-PPUZtKgj-
GuyVaXSrhVQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk-PPUZtKgj-
GuyVaXSrhVQ/videos)

------
sam0x17
Who else came here looking for Obama's tone, thinking they had turned Obama's
inflection into a virtual instrument?

~~~
eplanit
My eyes saw "Obama's Phone", and thought it might be a reminiscence about his
Blackberry.

------
nicolashahn
This article is extremely high in the (interestingness):(usefulness to me)
ratio

~~~
StavrosK
Infinite, in fact!

------
taneq
Came for the 'what the hell is Otama's tone', stayed for the cool frequency
analysis stuff. Unexpectedly cool!

------
foobarian
Looks like a Japanese fidget-spinner-like thing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hIHLEuUg8k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hIHLEuUg8k)

------
jdalgetty
I read this as Obama's tone, lol.

